# Reward systems



## head4thehills (Feb 19, 2014)

Hi Everyone,
It's been a while since I've posted, and I'd like to have some input on using reward systems. Have any of you used any form of reward charts or other systems with your child(ren)? What and when (ie what age) have you used them and how successful do you think it was?
I've just implemented one of my own, and I will post more about it soon. Right now, I've run out of time, but if you have anything to say about your own experiences, I'd love to hear about it. 
Will return shortly with my own story.
Thanks!


----------



## moominmamma (Jul 5, 2003)

No, I have not used rewards. My first two children always had very high autonomy needs; if they felt they were being manipulated they would resist all the more. I could tell that rewards would be counter-productive with them, and by the time my younger kids came along it was just a habit and a preference to avoid rewards. 

I think that when rewards are successful over the long term, it's usually because they're serving some other function, like making work tangible, introducing some accountability and structure, or encouraging celebration of success. I prefer find things besides rewards that serve those purposes, because I think rewards carry risks. 

Miranda


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

We don't use rewards but I do sometimes remind them of positive consequences. For example "if you get X done quickly, we'll have more time to do Y." Or "the sooner we get the jobs done the sooner we can go to the park."

I also comment on the intrinsic benefits of the activity: "when we've put away these books there'll be more room to play with the lego."


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

